# Lip Spoiler?



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.europeancarweb.com/news/epcp_1211_sema_2012_custom_vw_beetles/photo_06.html

Does anyone. Know if this lip spoiler or similar is available yet?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I like this one a bit better from FMS/ATS. Hopefully will be available next quarter from VW...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool paint jobs and mods.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, ..... but look at the photo I posted. See how the Beetle looks more green in color? I would like it better if it were this sort-of olive drab kind of military looking style, expecially with the large Jerry cans on the roof and the flying tiger paint job on the surfboard, etc.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, I like the olive paint, many possibilities and the body style with stance and wheels looks as good as any car being produced.


----------

